# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Catch & Go, cashless digital store, NTT DATA, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

nttdata.com

linkedin.com/company/ntt-data

President and CEO - Yo Honma

----------


## Airicist

"NTT DATA strengthens “Catch & Go” digital store opening service without cash register"

January 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Cashierless Store, "Catch&Go"

Feb 6, 2020




> NTT DATA changes the way of shopping by "Catch&Go"

----------

